# Portdowngrade does not work



## Paul-LKW (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all:

Does anyone see the following issue with portdowngrade?


```
svn: E170000: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/mail/postfix'
```


```
svn: E170000: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/emulators/virtualbox-ose'
```

*I*t seems to be an issue with "http://svn.freebsd.org"

Paul.LKW


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2013)

```
# make -C /usr/ports/devel/subversion
(enable SERF option)
# portmaster subversion
```

Serf is required for HTTP access.


----------



## Paul-LKW (Aug 14, 2013)

It _w_orked.

Many _t_hanks.


----------

